# Suture removal in ER????



## elizabeth24 (Dec 2, 2015)

We just finished listening to the AHA webinar on 7th characters. We are wondering how to correctly assign the diagnosis code for a patient that presents to the ER following a laceration repair to have sutures removed. In ICD 9 we only used the suture removal diagnosis code. However, if we understood correctly, we are not to use that code at all, but to only apply the diagnosis code for the laceration and seventh character D? Does anyone else assign these types of codes and know how to clarify this?
Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 2, 2015)

It is stated in the guidelines that you do not use aftercare Z code for injury or trauma, you use instead the injury code with the D.
In the Z chapter guidelines under the aftercare heading:
The aftercare Z codes should also not be used for aftercare for injuries. For aftercare of an injury, assign the acute injury code with the appropriate 7th character (for subsequent encounter).


----------

